# Jinma 284



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello,
working on my neighbors jinma 284 because the 4wd wont work per say. I have gone through all the front axle, drive shaft and opened transmission and creeper box without finding any broken parts or misalignment issues. Tractor on jack stands will spin wheels fine and 4wd engages perfectly in couplings like it should. Take it down push some snow and it works until load builds up and then jumps to 2wd. Cant seem to figure out where to go next.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Splines in one of the couplers may be warn or on one of the shafts.:usa:


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

That's what I was thinking and everything still looks new, he does not use it rough. Pulled driveshaft, steel balls and everything. Check the front transfer unit and all gears are good too.
When the 4wd kicks out it makes a few clicks in the transmission and I even ran it with the transmission cover off to see what was moving and it all works fine until it pops out and no 4wd.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

How does the detent fell? Does it go in to gear easy or can you fell it snap in? :usa:


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

Goes in easy. Thought it might have been misaligned but it was fine. Took magnet to base of transmission to see if any metal came out with it and nothing there even showed on it.
Feels like I am missing something simple but I have already pulled some things apart 2 and 3 times checking myself. I know I will come up on something but I am going to pull it all apart again.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You stated it "kicks out". Does that mean the engagement lever actually shifts back out of 4WD, or does it stay engaged with the front axle simply not driving?


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

Stays engaged and front axle stops driving. I am heading out from work and will be checking the couplers on the 4wd side again tonight. Maybe I missed something in there and will spin everything again.
Thanks for your help and will post findings in the morning.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is this a manually engaged 4WD, or is there a solenoid that actuates the 4WD? If it's a solenoid, it may not stroking fully and kicks out under pressure? Might have some debris limiting actuation?


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

manual 4wd. Working on it tonight I found the rear differential lock half way engaged. think that may have caused my issues?


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

so this tractor is still acting up. front tires wont spin and all the gears are fine everywhere. diff lock is working fine, rear tires turn fine in air and on ground. Driveshaft is fine, front tires in air will not spin together in either direction. when you have someone hold one tire nd spin the other both go same direction until you let go. then they only spin the gears at the wheel hubs.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a good look at the output shaft from the transmission to the front driveline. They break inside the bearing housing at the transmission end and will click and act like the transmission is jumping out of four wheel engagement.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

My Ford 1720 has a splined coupling on each of the drive shaft. One at the transmission, the other at the front diff. The splines inside the coupling at the front diff wore out once and although the 4WD was actually engaging at the lever, the driveshaft was not turning the front diff because of the stripped splines.

HTH

Mark


----------



## mikes284 (Mar 1, 2017)

Found the issue. Front drive planet gear wore through shim washers into housing and were popping out under load. Also wore all four gears down to the point they started rounding over
Ordered parts


----------

